# photocamera

## ultraincognito

I'm going to buy a budget-priced digital photo camera. But I want 100 percent compatibility with the Linux while connecting to a computer. Advice me something.

----------

## Jaglover

Maybe this helps. http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php

----------

## ultraincognito

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Maybe this helps. http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php

 

As I understood Samsung photo cameras ST series aren't supported under the Linux, are they?

----------

## Jaglover

It may work as USB storage device, google, google ...

----------

## asturm

As long as you're not looking for professional tethered shooting support, I would just buy a cardreader to move the pictures to the computer. Works faster most of the time, with less wiring involved, always 100% compatible.

----------

## BillWho

ultraincognito,

I've loaded pics from cannon and olympus cameras via the usb cable. I've also updated garmin maps using the same method.

----------

## ultraincognito

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> It may work as USB storage device, google, google ...

 

Understood, but it isn't 100 percent capability, right?

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> As long as you're not looking for professional tethered shooting support, I would just buy a cardreader to move the pictures to the computer. Works faster most of the time, with less wiring involved, always 100% compatible.

 

If the producers didn't worry about the Linux support I'm not interested in their cameras.

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> ultraincognito,
> 
> I've loaded pics from cannon and olympus cameras via the usb cable. I've also updated garmin maps using the same method.

 

What is the model of your canon?

----------

## Jaglover

 *ultraincognito wrote:*   

>  *Jaglover wrote:*   It may work as USB storage device, google, google ... 
> 
> Understood, but it isn't 100 percent capability, right?
> 
> 

 

You can view, download and delete pictures if you can access it as a USB device, what else you need?

----------

## ultraincognito

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> You can view, download and delete pictures if you can access it as a USB device, what else you need?

 

Nothing, but I don't like producers which doesn't think about a Linux user. I don't want pay them... Also if it's possible to use a remote control via usb under the Windows but not under the Linux then I'm not happy.

----------

## asturm

Connecting my Canon EOS 40D via USB works OK, I can even take a picture via digikam. I don't know about the consumer digicams though.

I respect your principles, only I can't think of anything important regarding OS compatibility for cameras. The (Windows/Mac only) software that comes with (consumer) equipment consists of bloatware mostly that I have never cared for, there's nothing that can't be replaced by an open source program here. It's not as if your consumer digicam will be able to shoot RAW files, (or will it?), so you are not dependent on a RAW converter, though even there you have open source alternatives. And the JPEG or TIFF files are surely 100% GNU/Linux friendly.

----------

## BillWho

ultraincognito,

 *Quote:*   

> What is the model of your canon?

 

It was my ex-girlfriends camera and I don't remember the model  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> I don't like producers which doesn't think about a Linux user. I don't want pay them

 

There's really nothing OS specific with the camera connectivity - they're vfat type filesystem

----------

## ultraincognito

I'm going to buy the Canon SX220 HS in three weeks. I hope it's supported by the Linux.

----------

## ultraincognito

I want use a photo camera as a webcam in the Linux if it's possible. Which cameras can be used so?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ultraincognito wrote:*   

> I want use a photo camera as a webcam in the Linux if it's possible. Which cameras can be used so?

 

i have no experience in this area, but id start off by looking under menuconfig, within the kernel, at the v4l video capture drivers - check the Help, see if any of the drivers appear to be for cameras you're interested in

if not, the real digging for info comes, where you have to figure out if any sort of "generic protocol" does the job. May even be possible for these cameras to work via the USB_VIDEO_CLASS driver (google@ 'canon <model> uvcvideo' for example)

----------

## ultraincognito

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> google@ 'canon <model> uvcvideo'

 

Reading it I understood that only a few of cameras work through the uvcvideo.

----------

## ultraincognito

I yet haven't bought a photocamera.

How do you think, which is the photocamera more compatible with our Linux Gentoo: the Samsung WB700 or Canon Powershot SX220 HS?

----------

